# G15 Refresh blue LED Mod HowTo



## FarscapeOne (3. Februar 2008)

*G15 Refresh blue LED Mod HowTo ab 09.04 im PCGH Heft!*

So hier mein versprochenes HowTo, um die G15 Refresh auf blau umzubauen.
Als erstes mal was Ihr braucht:

Eine G15 Refresh
10x blaue PLCC2 3528 SMD LED (Ich hab diese.)
4x blaue 0805 SMD LED seitlich (Diese z.B.)
7x blaue 0603 SMD LED für M-Tasten und Caps Lock (Diese z.B.)
14x 0805 SMD Widerstand 82Ohm (Diese z.B.) man muss diese nicht unbedingt tauschen. Aber wenn der Widerstand kleiner ist, leuchten die LEDs eben etwas heller.
Lötkolben mit feiner Spitze
Schraubendreher
Ruhige Hand
Gute Augen

[What you need to do this MOD:
10x blue PLCC2 3528 SMD LED
4x blue 0805 SMD SideLED
7x blue 0603 SMD LED for M-Keys and Caps Lock
14x 0805 SMD Resistor 82Ohm
electric soldering iron
screwdriver
good eyes
smooth hand]

So dann fangen wir mal an:

Als erstes Mal die G15 hinlegen:
[Place the G15 in front of you:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann umdrehen und die 18 Schrauben entfernen:
[Turn around and remove the 18 screws:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann vorsichtig von vorne her auseinanderklappen. An den Seiten geht es etwas härter, da dort die beiden Hälften geclipst sind:
[Then lift up carefully:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sieht das Ganze mal so aus:
[Now it looks like this:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier kann man schon mal die LEDs sehen:
[Here you can see the LEDs:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kann man sich das Flachbandkabel mit nem farbigen stift markieren, damit man nachher wieder weiß wo es hin muss. Dann vorsichtig das Flachbandkabel abstecken. Dazu schiebt man die schwarze Verriegelung mit nem Schraubendreher nach oben und dann kann man das Kabel rausziehen:
[Now you can mark the flat ribbon cable with a colored pen, that you know later, where the cable was pluged on. Now plug off the flat ribbon cable. For this you must lift up the black latch with a tiny screwdriver. Then you can plug off the cable:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die obere Hälfte nehmen und diese vier Schrauben entfernen:
[Then take the upper part from the G15 and remove this four screws:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann man die Abdeckung vom Display runter nehmen:
[Now you can remove the cover from the Display]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun das Display mit der Platine aus der Halterung clipsen:
[Then take the Display out of the mounting]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hält man das Display etwas nach vorne und steckt nun zwei weitere Flachbandkabel ab, nachdem man diese auch markiert hat.
[Now you have to remove the two flat ribbon cables from the back of the display]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, auf der Rückseite des Displays, sieht man nun zwei seitliche 0805er LEDs, die nach aussen strahlen und die Mediatasten beleuchten. Diese können nun gegen die blauen LEDs getauscht werden. Dazu tauscht man noch die rot Markierten Vorwiderstände und die blau markierten Vorwiderstände, welche für die LEDs der Displaybeleuchtung sind.
[Now you can see two sideLED 0805 which are illuminating the mediakeys left and right from the Display. You can they change now against the blue ones. Then you have to change the blue and red marked resistors against the 82 Ohm resistors:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun widmen wir uns den beiden LEDs auf der Vorderseite des Displays. Diese sind etwas versteckt unter der silbernen Folie links. Die Folie kann man aber leicht etwas ablösen, da diese wie Klebeband ist. Ich hab die Folie dann mit Tesa auf dem Display fixiert, damit ich zum löten gut an die LEDs kam und die Folie nicht versengt habe.
[Now have a look at the two Leds on the front from the display. They are covered from the silver colored foil on the left side from the display. You must peel the foil away ad fix it with a stripe of tape on the display. Now you can change them against the two other blue sideLEDs:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Wechseln der LEDs kann man das Display erstmal beiseite legen und mit den M-Tasten-, den CapsLock- und NUM-LEDs anfangen. Diese habe ich persönlich nicht umgelötet, da mir der Kontrast rot-blau sehr gut gefällt. Hier braucht man dann die sieben 0603er LEDs. Die LEDs die getauscht werden müssen habe ich auf den Bildern grün markiert:
[After changing the LEDs we lay the display aside. Now you can start to change the LEDs from the M-Keys and for the Num and CapsLock indication. Here you need seven 0603 LEDs. The Leds, which you have to change, are shown in the picture in green:] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die CapsLock und Num Anzeigen aber schön blau leuchten, muss man noch die Folie von der Tastatur entfernen und den roten Lack irgendwie abmachen. Vielleicht abschaben oder mit Spiritus entfernen. Wie gesagt, ich hab diese rot gelassen.
[That the NUM- and CapsLock indication glows pure blue, you have to remove the red paint from the foil, which is on the Top from the Keyboard. I havent done this because i like the conrast between blue and red:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun kommen wir zu der Tastenbeleuchtung. Hier sind orginal SMD PLCC-LED 3021 verbaut. Diese sind etwas kleiner als die LEDs, die ich gewählt habe. Ich hab mich für die SMD PLCC2-LED 3528 entschieden, da es diese mit einer deutlich höheren Leuchtkraft gibt als die 3021. Die LEDs, die ich verbaut habe, sind zwar etwas höher von der Bauform, passen aber mit etwas Fummelei auch locker in die Tastatur. Hier die LEDs die umgelötet werden müssen. Die Vorwiderstände, befinden sich immer genau über den LEDs.
And now lets get to the key illumination. There are original built in PLCC 3021 LEDs. These are a little smaller then the LEDs i have choosen. I have choosen the PLCC2 3528 LEDs because these got a higher intensity. The 3528 LEDs are a little bigger then the original LEDs but those will do it. In the pictures are shown the LEDs wich you have to change. The dropping resistors are always over the LEDs:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten man lötet die Kabel von den kleinen Platinen ab, damit man dann besser an die LEDs und Vorwiderstände kommt.
[You can change the LEDs and dropping resistors easier when you remove the cables from every board:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man´s dann umgelötet hat, und die Kabel auch wieder dran sind, kann man die G15 mal an den USB Port stecken und sehen, ob alle LEDs blau leuchten. Wenn das Display nicht angesteckt ist, flackert die Beleuchtung etwas. Also keine Angst, im fertigen Zustand flackert da nichts mehr.
[When you are ready with soldering, you can plug the G15 on the USB Port. Now should all LEDs glow. If the illumination do flicker. Thats normal when there is no display plugged on. When all is finished there is no flicker anyway:] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun steckt man die Platinen wieder an ihre ursprünglichen Platz. Hier aber vorsichtig, denn durch die etwas größeren LEDs geht dies etwas schwerer. Am besten das durchsichtige Plexi einfach etwas anheben und gleichzeitig mit der Platine nach unten schieben. Dann sollte es so aussehen:
[Now do the boards on the original place. Be careful because the new LEDs are a little bit bigger then the original ones. You do best when you lift the acrylic glas plate a little bit and move it down with the boards. This should look like in the picture:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann wieder vom USB trennnen und erstmal das Display wieder einbauen und mit den Flachkabeln verbinden. Das durchsichtige Flachkabel, das zum Display geht, ist für die Mediatasten. Und ist auch sehr schwierig wieder anzustecken. Ich hab da mindestens 10 Minuten dafür gebraucht :grrr: 
Wenn dann alles wieder steckt, macht am besten noch nen Funktionscheck, bevor Ihr das Display festschraubt. Testet auch unbedingt die Tasten!
[Now plug off from the USB port and build the display in the G15. Plug the flat ribbon cables on, the tranparent cable is for the media keys. It is very difficult to plug it on. I have need more then ten minutes to plug it on. When this is done you should make a fungtion control. And dont forget to try the function from thr media keys!]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann das Display noch etwas säubern und wieder zusammenschrauben.
[Now clean the disblay and put it in the G15:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die zwei Hälften wieder zusammenclipsen und festschrauben. Fertig.
Wenn die Hälften oben beim Display schwer zusammen gehen, schiebt die Gummitülle vom Kabel mal etwas hin und her, bis es paßt.
[Then screw the two parts together. If it goes strong to put it togehter you have to move the rubber grommet in and out.]

Am Schluß sollte das dann so schön blau leuchten wie bei der alten G15:
[When its all done it should glow like the old G15:]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen und Ihr könnt mit meinem HowTo was anfangen. Wenn´s fragen gibt, einfach fragen. Natürlich geschehen alle Umbauten auf Eure eigene Gefahr. Und ich übernehme keine Haftung für eventuelle Schäden.
[I hope i have nothing forgotten to tell you and you understand every step from my HowTo. If you got any questions do ask here in the thread or per PN. All work is on you own risk. I am not liable for any defects.]

Greetz
FarscapeOne


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2008)

saubere Arbeit-habe die neue nicht genommen weil die alte schöner ist mit Blue Light aber jetzt...! Traue mir das aber nicht so zu wie Du glaube ich!


----------



## buzty (3. Februar 2008)

wow cooles ding, sieht gut aus und auch schön illustriert


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Februar 2008)

sehr schön gemacht. Respekt  Ich finds mit dem Blau wesentlich schicker, als mit dem bernsteinrot. 

Ich denke mal, das dies auch mit grünen LEDs möglich wäre, oder?


----------



## FarscapeOne (4. Februar 2008)

Jup, funzt natürlich auch mit grünen LED's. Hab meine alte G15 auf grün ungelötet.


----------



## ED101 (6. Februar 2008)

Trau mich auch leider nicht selbst ran


----------



## Honk53 (6. Februar 2008)

jo is voll schick^^i finde dieses bernsteinrot sowieso iwie hässlich aber blau is voll cool^^


----------



## Wassercpu (6. Februar 2008)

Sag mal du hast ja alle Temps  auf deinem G15 angeizeigt..als insider weis manndas das echt nicht ohne ist...kannste mir sagen mit welcher Lüftersteuerung du das gemacht hast und welchem program..haste dann script was ich auch benutzen kann?

GRespct und Grüsse Wc


----------



## SkastYX (6. Februar 2008)

FarscapeOne schrieb:


> Jup, funzt natürlich auch mit grünen LED's. Hab meine alte G15 auf grün ungelötet.



Ich glaube ich mache mich dann auch mal an meine. Vorallem könnten die Tasten ein wenig heller sein, bei Tag habe ich oft das Problem, dass ich die Beschriftung nicht richtig erkennen kann 
Hast du bei der alten G15 dich auch ans Display gemacht? Lassen sich die LEDs einfach tauschen?


----------



## blueman (6. Februar 2008)

sieht super aus!!! Das geile Design der neuen und das geile blaue der alten


----------



## Ares_Providence (7. Februar 2008)

Da ic hmit der Tasta unglaublich viel glück habe lasse ichdas damit meine Garantie erhalten bleibt wenn die weg ist könnte man sich das überlegen wenn man das Equipment hat, sieht aber ganz geil aus, es könnte auf jeden aber heller sein.

Hatte als erstes die Normale G15 gehabt wo es die Refresh nicht gab die kam kurz danach, meine hat  dann nach 4 monaten gestreikt(display ging an und aus, LEDs flackerten usw.) und dann hatte ich die refresh so die wenigen tasten reichen mir aber die farbe könnte stärker sein und auch heller.

Die Anleitung für den Mod sind sehr gut, also ist die Garantie hinfällig weiss meine Tasta was ihr blüt


----------



## Bimek (7. Februar 2008)

@FarscapeOne
Was haste denn da für ein Display-Applet geladen, alle Temps in einem Display ist supi.


----------



## FarscapeOne (7. Februar 2008)

@Bimek + Wassercpu
Das Programm heißt LCDHype (www.lcdhype.de) und dafür gibt es verschiedene Plugins. Ich nutze eines für Everest (CPU-,NB- und Grakatemps) und eines für meinen T-Balancer (Lüftersteuerung) da kann ich dann Wassertemp und alle angeschlossenen Tempfühler auslesen.
Für LCDHype muss man dann nur noch ein Script schreiben und schon geht´s los. Wenn ich mal etwas Zeit habe, kann ich ein HowTo schreiben. Hier http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230320 gibts ein kleines Tutorial mit Speedfan.

@SkastYX
Ja ich hab auch das Display bei der alten G15 umgelötet. Ist zwar etwas fummelig, aber wenn man etwas Übung hat, klappt das schon. Es sind zwei SMD LEDs 0603 verbaut. Diese sind auf eine sehr kleine Platine gelötet, welche das Display von der Seite beleuchtet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Februar 2008)

Gute Arbeit

Aber dennoch ist die Refresh einfach nua Schei*e
Und ich hätte sie nicht blau gemacht, immer ist alles nur blau,
Hätteste sie lieber grün oder so gemacht, aber egal...is ja deine Tastatur


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2008)

Danke für die "alte" Farbe


----------



## FarscapeOne (8. Februar 2008)

Bitteschön.
Sehr gern.

@Fr3@k:
Kann mich nicht beschweren wegen meiner Refresh. Funktioniert tadellos, genauso wie die alte G15 auch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2008)

FarscapeOne schrieb:


> Bitteschön.
> Sehr gern.
> 
> @Fr3@k:
> Kann mich nicht beschweren wegen meiner Refresh. Funktioniert tadellos, genauso wie die alte G15 auch.



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass sie nicht funktioniert


----------



## UT-freak (9. Februar 2008)

Man muss ja dann die Roten LEDs entfernen aber wie gehts das? einfach abreißen oder mit einem Cater oder wie?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2008)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Man muss ja dann die Roten LEDs entfernen aber wie gehts das? einfach abreißen oder mit einem Cater oder wie?



Also eigentlich lötet man die ab


----------



## ED101 (9. Februar 2008)

Machst du auftragsarbeiten


----------



## UT-freak (9. Februar 2008)

Muss man dann mit dem Lötkolben die Lötpunkte der LEDs wegmachen bzw wegschmelzen und sie dan entfernen oder wie?


----------



## ugimen (9. Februar 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Machst du auftragsarbeiten





ja, das wüsste ich auch gern.


----------



## FarscapeOne (15. Februar 2008)

Sorry Leute,
war ne Weile nicht da. Also tut mir Leid aber Auftragsarbeiten mach ich keine. Dazu hab ich einfach keine Zeit.

@UT-Freak
Ja, die LEDs werden mit einem Lötkolben ausgelötet. Abreissen und schneiden wär schlecht.


----------



## SkastYX (17. Februar 2008)

Normalerweise verflüssigt man das Lot und etfernt das mithilfe einer Entlötspritze oder Entlötlize.


----------



## I/O (21. Februar 2008)

Hiho!

Erstma Respekt und super Arbeit!
Aufm ersten Bild bin ich davon ausgegangen du hättest die LEDs der alten G15 verbaut. Ich hab nämlich noch zwei von dennen rumliegen zusätzlich zu der Refresh. Die eine hab ich bissl geschrottet, sonst alles ok, und die andere fast neu. Meinst du man könnte diese hernehmen bzw. noch verwenden (nachm rauslöten)??? Reichts Mengenmässig ohne jetzt anzufangen auf den Bildern durchzuzählen..

Danke im Voraus und mfG


----------



## FarscapeOne (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,
leider passen die LEDs der alten G15 nicht in die neue G15 Refresh, da in der alten noch normale 3mm LEDs verbaut wurden und in der neuen schon SMD LEDs verbaut sind.


----------



## RUFNEX (25. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne einen ähnlichen Mod aus dem G15-Applets Forum

Dort werden allerdings keine Widerstände ausgetauscht und es werden auch nur 2 Formen von SMDs verwendet: 

Conrad.de 
11 x Art. 156295 / LED 0603 Blau 
10 x Art. 156322 / LED PLCC2 Blau

Jetzt frag ich mich nur, welchen Vorteil habe ich, wenn ich die Wiederstände austausche.

Ich habe vor das ganze in den Farben rot und weiß zu machen. Weiße Haupt-Tasten und die Mediatasten und das Display sollen rot werden. Die M1 -M3 Tasten und NUM-Anzeigen werde ich rot lassen.
Wollte dafür folgende SMDs ohne Widerstände verwenden:
10 x PLCC2 weiß
4 x 0603 rot

Müsste doch alles auch ohne Änderung der Widerstände funktionieren, oder???


----------



## FarscapeOne (25. Februar 2008)

Hi,
also für die Mediatasten und Display, würde ich Dir sehr zu den Sideleds raten. Denn normale 0603 mußt Du dann quasi hochkant einlöten und das ist nicht gerade einfach.
Natürlich kannst Du die Widerstände auch drin lassen. Du mußt nur auf die Spannung der LEDs achten. Die orginalen von Logitech haben ca. 2 Volt. Wenn Deine weiniger brauchen, was ich nicht glaube, dann könnten diese zerstört werden. Und wenn diese mehr brauchen wie z.B. die blauen LEDs, leuchten die halt etwas dunkler. Aber teste es aus, wenns zu dunkel ist, was bei weiß nicht der Fall sein wird, kannst die Widerstände auch später noch wechseln.


----------



## RUFNEX (27. Februar 2008)

Servus!

Also ich werd´s jetzt erst mal so testen, wie ursprünglich von mir geplant. SMDs sind bereits bestellt. Ich werde dann Bericht erstatten, wie es bei mir so gelaufen ist mit dem Umbau. Danke aber für Deine Infos zu den Widerständen und Spannungen!


----------



## FarscapeOne (28. Februar 2008)

Ok,
bin dann schon mal auf das Ergebniss gespannt.


----------



## RUFNEX (3. März 2008)

So, der Umbau war sehr erfolgreich!!! Mir gefällts sehr sehr gut!!! War zwar wirklich a weng fummelig die 0603 er SMDs hochkant für die Mediatasten und das Display anzulöten aber irgendwie hab ichs hinbekommen. 
Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## SkastYX (3. März 2008)

Osterferien ist meine (alte art) dran. 
Bekommt warscheinlich grüne Tasten und oranges Display.


----------



## FarscapeOne (4. März 2008)

@RUFNEX
Schön wenn alles geklappt hat.
Ich warte auf die Bilder


----------



## RUFNEX (5. März 2008)

So, hier also mal ein erstes Bild. Die Qualität meiner Handykamera ist allerdings recht schlecht. Nächste Woche habe ich dann meine gute Digicam wieder, dann gibts bessere Bilder!!!

Die Farben sind teilweise a weng verfälscht. Das weiß ist eigentlich noch recht gut - aber der rot-Ton ist in Wirklichkeit viel intensiver....also stellt Euch so ein richtig "geiles" Blut-rot vor. Der Kontrast weiß - rot sieht, wie ich finde, sehr edel aus. Aber wie gesagt, bessere Bilder folgen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FarscapeOne (5. März 2008)

Sieht wirklich gut aus.
Vor allem das Weiß gefällt mir sehr gut.
Sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Maggats (5. März 2008)

@ farscape oder rufnex


kann mir einer von euch sagen welchen lötkolben/lötzinn ihr verwendet habt?

am besten mit link, müßte mir nämlich noch son teil anschaffen, mein lötkolben ist zu groß für sone feinen sachen


----------



## ED101 (5. März 2008)

Schön, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, mir fehlt nur die ruhige Hand dafür


----------



## FarscapeOne (5. März 2008)

@Maggats
Ich hab ne Lötstation vom Conrad. Klick
Geht aber bestimmt auch mit was billigerem. Klick2
Und ganz normales Lötzinn. Da sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß denke ich.


----------



## Maggats (6. März 2008)

FarscapeOne schrieb:


> @Maggats
> Ich hab ne Lötstation vom Conrad. Klick
> Geht aber bestimmt auch mit was billigerem. Klick2
> Und ganz normales Lötzinn. Da sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß denke ich.



THX

bin mal eben in den keller geflitzt und mir meine lötstation nochmal angeguckt.

die spitze lässt sich bei mir austauschen, also muß ich mir nur ne lötspitze zulegen.

beim lötzinn wollte ich eigentlich den durchmesser vom draht wissen, hätt ich auch dazu schreiben sollen.

haste den alten lötzinn mit soner Entlötsaugpumpe entfernt?


----------



## FarscapeOne (6. März 2008)

Entlötsaugpumpe kannst bei SMD ziemlich vergessen. Ich hab die LEDs auf der einen Seite erwärmt, bis das Lot flüssig ist und dann nach oben hin weg gehebelt. Und dann das selbe auf der anderen Seite und LED is weg.
Wie dick mein Lötzinn ist? Schätz mal so 0,25mm². Weiß net genau.


----------



## Maggats (9. März 2008)

FarscapeOne schrieb:


> Entlötsaugpumpe kannst bei SMD ziemlich vergessen. Ich hab die LEDs auf der einen Seite erwärmt, bis das Lot flüssig ist und dann nach oben hin weg gehebelt. Und dann das selbe auf der anderen Seite und LED is weg.
> Wie dick mein Lötzinn ist? Schätz mal so 0,25mm². Weiß net genau.



wunderbar thx.


----------



## FarscapeOne (9. März 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild meiner G7.
Bin grad am umlöten, muss jetzt aber auf die neuen LEDs warten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (10. März 2008)

wow cool fehlt nurnoch die carbon-folie au der tastatur


----------



## FarscapeOne (10. März 2008)

Jo,
die ist aber schon bestellt 
Mal sehen ob das was wird.


----------



## buzty (12. März 2008)

wo gibts solche folie eigentlich? ich fand das sieht schon reizvoll aus... ^^


----------



## exa (12. März 2008)

wie gut das man bei der g9 selbst die farbe der leds bestimmen kann^^


----------



## FarscapeOne (12. März 2008)

@buzty: So Folie hab ich bei ebay gefunden.
Muss jetzt aber erst mal sehen wie die aussieht, wenn sie dann da ist.
@exa: Stimmt. Dafür ist aber auch ein Kabel dran


----------



## SkastYX (13. März 2008)

Schule nähert sich den Ferien und somit macht sich allgemein Langeweile breit.
Bei mir nicht, denn ich habe Spass damit meiner G15 (alt, also vormals Blau) an die Leuchten zu gehen.

Weil der örtliche Elektroladen (und der letzte in der Kölner Innenstadt) nur normale 5 und 3mm Leuchtdioden führt habe ich die Wahl zwischen bestellen und somit 2 Tage warten, oder direkt kaufen und zwei Tage damit verbringen die gänzlich unpassenden LEDs in meine G15 reinzubekommen.
Na ratet mal welche Möglichkeit ich genommen habe

Für die Qualität der Bilder muss ich mich entschuldigen, da ich einfach zu faul war, die Spiegelreflex zu holen, die bei solch dunklen Bildern einfach viel lichtstärker ist.


Also habe ich damit begonnen, dass ich die 5mm LEDs in Grün so zu Feilen, dass sie in die G15 Passen. Leider war es dadurch nicht mehr möglich die kleinen Platinen für die LEDs zu nutzen.
Nachdem eine der Dioden den Geist aufgab habe ich mich entschlossen das Nummernfeld in Blau zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach kommt das Display dran.
Auch hier habe ich keine passenden LEDs bekommen, noch nichtmal SMDs.
Daher probiere ich an meinem ersten, leicht defekten Display wie gut das funktioniert, und siehe da, es ist besser als ich gehofft habe.
Somit findet auch das neue Display seine warscheinlich letzte Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zusammenbau ist mir dummerweise der Schraubenzieher abgerutscht und beschädigt die Folie welche die menschanichen Tasteneingaben in Elektrische umwandelt und ich brauche lange, um den Schaden mit Silberleitlack zu beheben. (leider kein Foto).

Doch schlussendlich hat sich die Mühe gelohnt und ich bin besonders froh darüber das Nummernfeld blau gelassen zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten gefallen mir die Farben vom Display und den Multimediatasten, die durch ihr blaues Material und dem grünen Licht einen schönen Tyrkiston bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (14. März 2008)

wär mir jetz zu bunt, aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...


----------



## SkastYX (14. März 2008)

Normalerweise bin ich auch eher einfarbig orientiert, aber hier finde ich es schön, dass es deutlich unterteilt ist.
Display bekommt allerdings noch einen seperaten schalter, da das Rot auf die dauer doch ein wenig zu Intensiv ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Habe mir di alte G15 gekauft sobald die neue rauskam! Gute arbeit, das blau ist einfach schöner als das rot. Mir ist das zu viel arbeit. Habe da lieber die alte, sieht auch schicker aus!!


----------



## FarscapeOne (19. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
also ich wollt hier nur mal erzählen, daß ich am Montag bei PCGH war. Der Daniel Waadt und ich haben da den kompletten Mod gemacht und nun kommt eine Anleitung ins nächste Heft, welches am 02.04.08 erscheint. Der Daniel war echt nett, und es hat voll Spaß gemacht mit ihm die G15 zu modden. Hab auch sonst ziemlich viel zu sehen bekommen. Vielleicht mach ich mal noch nen anderen Thread auf und poste noch ein zwei Bilder oder ich stell die noch hier rein. Paßt ja doch irgendwie zum Thema. Hab leider net so viele Bilder gemacht, da ich erst recht spät an die Kamera gedacht habe.
Alles in allem war es echt ein super Tag bei der PCGH.


----------



## SkastYX (20. März 2008)

In die normale PCGH oder in die Extreme?
Passen würde es meiner Meinung nach eher in die zweite.


----------



## FarscapeOne (20. März 2008)

Kommt in die normale Ausgabe.


----------



## FarscapeOne (11. Mai 2008)

Hatte mal wieder etwas Zeit. Da hab ich mal etwas an meiner G15 gebastelt.
Hier was dabei rausgekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt paßt die G15 auch endlich zu meiner G7 Carbon Edition


----------



## spukisputnik (14. April 2012)

Ich sag mal danke für das Tutorial.

Hat mir doch ein paar Infos gegeben, vor allem die Auswahl der richtigen smd's wurden mir dadurch sehr erleichtert.

Mal ein Bild vom Ergebniss.

http://www.abload.de/img/bluled1yyu0u.jpg


Grüße vom sputnik


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

Wunderbar! _Das_ Tastenbrett für die *blaue* Stunde. Also wenn man mal (auf) *blau* machen möchte...


----------



## Extrem__ (17. Oktober 2013)

Servus ich habe meine g15 nun auch gemoddet, bloß statt auf blaue auf weiße smd leds nun hab ich ein Problem. Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen. Die tastatur leuchtet extrem hell in weiß und alle funktionieren aber leider hab ich denn kleinen schwarzen hebel vom verschluß des lcd Flachbandkabels verloren weißt du vielleicht ob man dieses irgendwo nachkaufen kann?


----------



## bitbowl (27. November 2014)

cooles Teil!


----------



## ich656 (12. April 2015)

Servus, ich hab heute meine Tastatur umgelötet und Versucht die Rote Beschichtung bei der Capslock, NUM und Bildlauf Kontroll SMD Abzuschaben aber dabei ging das Schwarze auch mit ab. Hat einer ne Idee wie ich da jetzt etwas richten kann?


----------

